

Free Blog, Forum, Website Platform and CMS  based on Node.js (Stored in JSON) - c2u
http://ourjs.org/

======
c2u
It's a beta version. I will be very appreciated if you can help me testing the
usability, performance, security, etc.

PS: English is a foreign language for me, if you can point out any grammatical
errors, I will be very happy too.

------
hubot
you means there's no db? everything get stored in json ?

~~~
c2u
Yes, at first I use mongodb but I found the performance was not affected after
I removed mongo, since I caching all the data in memory.

However the article ID is still created by mongodb-native module.

~~~
hubot
so these means for small websites only?

How would u scale it, expecting to cache everything in memory?

~~~
c2u
Sorry the response may be very slow.

Yes. I plan to do this, cache everything.

I have carefully calculate the demand of memory and the cost.

1) As traffic grows, memory consumption does not growing, because of node.js?

I was running another site ourjs.com, sometime I saw 100~200 active users on
site at the same time (from Google Analytic), but the memory used of ourjs
thread is still less than 100Mb, almost the same when there is no traffic.

2) JSON Data doesn't consumption much memory, I post one article per day on my
ourjs, now there are more than 450 articles, I think I can use this framework
for 10 years.

3) There maybe memory limitation in V8 but I don't think the blog/website will
exceed this limit, maybe I will split into several threads in future if I
really run into this issue.

------
ibloging
Looks good

~~~
c2u
Thank you

